# Wizzard Mod time



## BigD6997 (Sep 1, 2006)

well i got this case for $9.99 so i decided to mod the crap outa it 

its realy easy to cut into a $10, much easier to cut in than my lian li:tongue: 

anyways here it is so far

80mm front intake fan??





NOT ANYMORE!!! 120mm









Grill hindering airflow?




not anymore





cant fit the 120mm fan in cuz of the hd tray




so i took it out and ill put the hd's in the cd bay





so far thats it on the pics this is what the case looks like frome the outside





working on a window right now

BTW: everything is done on a dremel! also just got a upgrade pack and some polycarbonate plastic for a window:biggrin: 





well i cut the hole in the side panel, now i just need to cut the plastic for it 
i covered the enitre thing with masking tape, to protect it and so i can draw on it 





to get the 1 inch boarder without a ruler, as i didnt have one that long, i took a strip of the masking tape (1 inch) and sharpied





then i cut





and peeled off the tape




looks good on the case





now im waiting for some mesh to come in and molding for the edges of that window


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 1, 2006)

Looking good so far,

is that one of those RadioShack sale cases?


----------



## DOM (Sep 1, 2006)

D_o_S said:


> Looking good so far,
> 
> is that one of those RadioShack sale cases?



yes it is i got one too


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks good!  I love chopping up cases too!  I am looking for my next victim as we speak.........


----------



## drade (Sep 1, 2006)

Very Nice! Are you gonna paint inside and the outside? If so what color.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 1, 2006)

Sweet - a person after my own heart.  Solving a bunch of problems here:

1. Fans too small to begin with
2. Stock punched out metal holes in fan areas are restrictive
3. Making rig LOOK Nice

How did the dremel work?  I've never tried cutting metal with mine - I used a saber-saw with a fine toothed saw, and carefully covered surfaces with masking tape to protect (as you did).


----------



## error_f0rce (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice!  I got the same one from RadioShack.com with that $9.99 and used it to build my wife's computer.  I actually kinda like it.   I was considering modding it out, so I can't wait to see how that mesh will look.  Planning to keep it black?  any lights in the works?


----------



## POGE (Sep 1, 2006)

You spelled wizard wrong.  Made the same mistake as w1zz.


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 1, 2006)

ahhh i did spell wizard wrong 

yeah i am planning on painting it, maybe metal speck blue or orange maybe and metalic black

yeah i think i might just cut a top window instead of the mesh one


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 1, 2006)

looks sweet!

b1lk1, they have the same case but with a window for free from microcenter right now.  check out dealnews.com


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 1, 2006)

http://dealnews.com/deals/Ultra-Wiz...Window-PC-Case-for-0-after-rebate/129785.html

here's the link, i decided to make sure it was still up


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 2, 2006)

ok today i am cutting a top window, in my cd drive and the top of the case... will post up pics later tonight

what do you guys think?


----------



## Chewy (Sep 2, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> ok today i am cutting a top window, in my cd drive and the top of the case... will post up pics later tonight
> 
> what do you guys think?



Wouldetn your psu and cd players block most of the view? would on mine.


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 2, 2006)

well the point is to put a window on the cd drive so you can see the cd spinning 

also i would be putting leds and windows on my psu to just not right now


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 2, 2006)

god...seeing this makes me want to hack apart my case..problem is i have no money!!


----------

